# Kansas,Larry, and me. ;)



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

If you can't be shooting slingshots, a day on the water comes in a close 2nd! Looks like it was a good day.

At least you had a slingshot with you 

Todd


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Larry ! :rofl:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Larry is looking green around the gills. 
Looks like a great time!


----------

